# fender 64' hand wired deluxe reverb reissue



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Is anyone following this new reissue??
I ordered one back in september, should finally arrive in the next week or two via L&M as I contacted fender consumer relations yesterday. They told me an order is set to ship to Pickering Ontario next week. 
Fender ’64 Custom Deluxe Reverb Amplifier | Fender Amps


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy days to come, congrats. 

Are you actually going to take it out and gig with it or just enjoy it for yourself at home?


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

home and gigs, it would get first class seating to / from the gig


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

dgreen said:


> home and gigs, it would get first class seating to / from the gig


Nice. 
Road case with wheels?


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

passenger seat of my ford ranger


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats on the new amp. I've been reading very good things about them.




dgreen said:


> passenger seat of my ford ranger


One of these in the back window?


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have read good things about these RI Deluxe Reverbs. I have never played through one. I hope to, once one stays around long enough at my local L&M.

I had a 1966 DR. It sure was a nice amp. Good luck with it. Give us an update once the honeymoon stage is over.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2017)

How much moola?


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Player99 said:


> How much moola?


Here it is on the L&M site:
Fender Musical Instruments - 64 Custom Deluxe Reverb


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2017)

dgreen said:


> Here it is on the L&M site:
> Fender Musical Instruments - 64 Custom Deluxe Reverb


Your Price: $3,379.99 CDN 

That's fricken retarded.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Lol. Hey whatever it takes to sell new product! Fender needs to keep riding on the coat tails of their legacy amps and guitars. There’s what, 500 different new Strat and Tele models avaiable?

There are 3 basic models of new Deluxe Reverbs in production today. The DRRI. The ‘68 Custom Deluxe Reverb. Now this hand wired BF Deluxe Reverb.

Additionally theres all the Factory Special Run DRRI amps. Blonde, Burgundy, Blue Fleck, tri-burst, etc.

I might be inclined to guess Fender’s current biggest competitor is vintage used Fender Deluxe Reverb amps. From 1964 to 1979.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> Fender needs to keep riding on the coat tails of their legacy amps and guitars.


Oh what a legacy!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

_"Fender equipped the 20-watt ’64 Custom Deluxe Reverb with Pure Vintage Blue Tone capacitors, which were created to mimic the Astron capacitors used during that era"
_
I've seen these Fender caps for sale on eBay at about $50 per cap! They must be pretty special stuff.
Should be a very dependable amp for a long time to come.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Player99 said:


> Your Price: $3,379.99 CDN
> 
> That's fricken retarded.


I guess some see it that way... but compared to this Dumble amp head at $160,000, the fender amp is actually quite reasonable
Seattle Guitar Shop Has World's Most Expensive Amplifier For Sale

plus when I put it inside of my vehicle, it actually doubles the value of my truck


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I can think of about 50 different ways to spend half that money and still get a decent amp.
I honestly am amazed that for that king of money they put in a Stock Fender speaker....thats just silly.
G.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2017)

GTmaker said:


> I can think of about 50 different ways to spend half that money and still get a decent amp.
> I honestly am amazed that for that king of money they put in a Stock Fender speaker....thats just silly.
> G.


It's not a very good deal.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Now I'm not up on all the exact prices of this vintage amp or that one but it seems to me that very often the prices for these special handwired reissues are often MORE expensive than the actual vintage item, which is usually hand wired as well. Even if the real thing were a bit more, it would still make more sense to me than spending nearly $4k on something that will immediately depreciate in value ( not that I'll ever be in the market for a $4k amp, or guitar ftm).

Not trying to rain on your parade, I still kind of envy the purchase and I'm sure it'll sound STELLAR!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe some of you don't see equipment similarly built, for a similar market. Not to mention how expensive the vintage stuff has become.

Look at the price of comparable Victoria, Carr or Toneking stuff. This price (list) isn't totally out of whack. And that's what this Fender amp is competing with. The limited edition versions for US$10k are a little harder to justify.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I always look at the prices of new reissues of fender amps compared to the vintage amps. Yeah you can buy a “real” vintage amp but you can’t always fire it up and it actually work. It’s the same for real vintages guitars compared to reissues. I saw a 65 jazzmaster hanging at a local shop, $5000. A little pricey, the closer I looked the worse it got. Most of the plastics were warped, half the frets were popped up, chunks of binding missing. So for $5000 or buy at 65 AV jazzmaster used for half the price. Again same as the “real” vintage amps. 

I have twinolux so I’m on board with spending the cash for a newer handwired amp. I can’t wait to hear the new 64 deluxe in person.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

$3k CAD budget and patience, will find you an original BF DR.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

keithb7 said:


> $3k CAD budget and patience, will find you an original BF DR.


all things being equal, I would much prefer the brand new reissue.
G.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

keithb7 said:


> $3k CAD budget and patience, will find you an original BF DR.


If I had your expertise in the electronic dept. Keith, I would consider a vintage rig, but it is more economical for me to go new with my (lack of) expertise.
Plus I think fender is building some really good amps again with their PTP reissues over the past few years. They just seem to nail that (vintage) tone with these latest offerings.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Understood folks. I won't judge others or question their reasons. Vintage amps are not for the meek. I actually recommend those who can't maintain or fix amps themselves to reconsider getting into the vintage market. Fender needs to sell new amps! All the best with a great new amp.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

While this amp (and vintage DR's, which I have played) intrigue me, there's no way they are 4X better than my DRRI. 

I'm curious to see what the used price of these new DR's will be in 4 or 5 years. That may be tempting.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

@High/Deaf, the 4X price premium on the 60's DR will hold its value. Does it sound 4X better than a DRRI? That's questionable for sure.
A $3K investment an old one, and then sell for same or more in the future seems pretty appealing. If you can take care of it yourself and you don't plan to gig it regularly.
If you cannot fix/maintain an original, and you plan to gig it out lots, best to stick with a DRRI.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I can fix/maintain an original, but in a band environment, I don't think there's enough sonic difference to justify it. You may get enough difference in a recording environment to justify it. In a band mix, never, IME.

Part of the fact is that I only paid $750 for a new DRRI a decade ago. Besides popping a rectifier tube, it's required no maintenance. If it does, I'll do it. PCB's don't scare me - I've done lots of SMT stuff so through-hole is child's play. But it's stood up just fine and I use it quite a bit. It's my lightest 'grab and go'.

{edited} Re: the investment. At this point, I'm a little leery putting too much into vintage gear. I just don't know how long this rise in prices in going to go on. Are there really that many new guitar players coming along? I do regret not buying in the late 70s, when we had them sitting around the store for $150 to $200. But, back then, why would I want a 22 watt amp? I had so much to learn ......


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I wonder if the price really is all that terrible.
It’s handwired, all Fender and comes with a warranty.
It’s about as close to real vintage as anyone could expect of a brand new production line amp.
Kudos to Fender for giving it a go.
When you consider the price of the original and factor in 50+ years worth of inflation, the price seems less unreasonable.
To me anyway.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The comparison I immediately look at is Fender's current model '65 Deluxe Reverb. Less than half the price. Let your own ears be the judge.
I assume dgreen did this and thought it was worth it.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

jb welder said:


> The comparison I immediately look at is Fender's current model '65 Deluxe Reverb. Less than half the price. Let your own ears be the judge.
> I assume dgreen did this and thought it was worth it.


Over the years I did try two new DRRI models (1998 and 2004), but returned both. Just too many small detail issues for me. Then went to the PTP camp and have never turned back. Sure, the PTP amps can take a hit on the used market, but so do all the custom shop guitars (fender / gibson / boutique builders), so there is alway's a fair trade around the corner if need be.
My homework is based on my 2013 reissue bandmaster which is the nicest sounding amp I have owned. So I thought the deluxe reverb will be a nice addition.


----------



## SKLP (Nov 22, 2017)

dgreen said:


> Is anyone following this new reissue??
> I ordered one back in september, should finally arrive in the next week or two via L&M as I contacted fender consumer relations yesterday. They told me an order is set to ship to Pickering Ontario next week.
> Fender ’64 Custom Deluxe Reverb Amplifier | Fender Amps


Have you received the amp yet?


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

now ETA is mid december..


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

keithb7 said:


> $3k CAD budget and patience, will find you an original BF DR.


3k and lots of patience will get you a pair of SFDRs for stereo bliss.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Congrats on the new amp. I've been reading very good things about them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like: "In the event of a crash, save the amp"


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

GTmaker said:


> I can think of about 50 different ways to spend half that money and still get a decent amp.
> I honestly am amazed that for that king of money they put in a Stock Fender speaker....thats just silly.
> G.


My handwired '65 had a specially designed speaker. Not sure I could tell the difference though.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I wonder about the decision to strap verb and trem to both channels, instead of just the one. That is something that I would have to undo, since I prefer to use an ABY switch and put a Tubescreamer or similar in line with the Normal channel. I only want a bit of 'verb (and possibly trem) on the clean channel, never on the dirt channel. Never.

But it must have been something most users wanted. I'm sure Fender did a bit of market research before they went 'all in' with this amp.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Lucky for me, I never use a dirt channel 
Clean to cleanish head room with maybe a slight boost to push things a little. And reverb always on. That is the beauty of the deluxe reverb, so many options for different players to dial in their preferred tone.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I always preferred the voicing of the normal channel but was pissed it didn't have reverb. Couldn't care less about the trem


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Sometimes I smile at that old saying that it takes all kinds to make the world go around because I cannot relate to that one little bit.
LOL
I was always pissed off that the Normal channel was a waste of time and space and knobs and circuitry and there was zero need for it's presence anywhere in the universe.
I hated the Normal channel.


----------



## SKLP (Nov 22, 2017)

dgreen said:


> Is anyone following this new reissue??
> I ordered one back in september, should finally arrive in the next week or two via L&M as I contacted fender consumer relations yesterday. They told me an order is set to ship to Pickering Ontario next week.
> Fender ’64 Custom Deluxe Reverb Amplifier | Fender Amps


Just received a email from L&M that mine is ready for pickup! Just in time for the gigs tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

SKLP said:


> Just received a email from L&M that mine is ready for pickup! Just in time for the gigs tonight and tomorrow!



Maybe I will get lucky and receive an email this week from L&M ....


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> Understood folks. I won't judge others or question their reasons. Vintage amps are not for the meek. I actually recommend those who can't maintain or fix amps themselves to reconsider getting into the vintage market.



Or do what I did and buy from L&M where you can buy an extended warranty for only 4% of the purchase price. I know less than nothing about electronics but I just bought a '67 Traynor through L&M and, because of the warranty, Traynor will fix it for free. That way I get the best of both worlds - a piece of vintage gear and no worries about costly repairs.

Plus, vintage Traynors are great amps that can be had for a fraction of the cost of other vintage amps.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I believe Long & McQuade and Traynor are same company. 

Does L&M offer the same extended warranty on a vintage Fender or Ampeg for example? 

Seems interesting. As many new amps with factory warranty are often scrapped when certain parts fail. Especially PCB amps like the Blues Jr for example.


----------



## SKLP (Nov 22, 2017)

dgreen said:


> Well, hopefully the electronic mail chain does not get held up with all the fresh snow on our mountains in BC.
> Maybe I will get lucky and receive an email this week from L&M ....


Six hours of on-stage playing time over the last two nights confirm all the positive reviews:this is a killer amp! It growls, whispers, screams, and crunches; it is articulate and touch-sensitive, and slide guitar sounds divine. All this with whatever tubes Fender choose to put in there, cranked t0 8.5 and going through a Weber Mini Mass to get the volume right for a small bar.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> I believe Long & McQuade and Traynor are same company.



They are the exact same company.





> Does L&M offer the same extended warranty on a vintage Fender or Ampeg for example?



If you buy any used product from them you get the warranty for something like three months, and you can extend that for 4% of the purchase price for each year of warranty coverage that you want to purchase. The folks at Traynor would be fixing that vintage Fender or Ampeg and the bonus in my situation was that it was a vintage Traynor and Traynor themselves were fixing it (they have a specific person who deals with vintage Traynors).


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

colchar said:


> They are the exact same company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L&M and traynor are not the same company. Yorville owns traynor products and is the main distributor for most of L&Ms products. Ultimately at the top of the chain they're the same ownership I suppose. By they're not the same company if that makes sense.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

got the call , supposed to be at our local L&M tomorrow


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> L&M and traynor are not the same company. Yorville owns traynor products and is the main distributor for most of L&Ms products. Ultimately at the top of the chain they're the same ownership I suppose. By they're not the same company if that makes sense.


Sort of, Yorkville is a _division_ of L&M. When Yorkville was first established, it was inside an L&M store.
Yorkville Sound - Complete profile - Canadian Company Capabilities - Industries and Business - Industry Canada


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> L&M and traynor are not the same company. Yorville owns traynor products and is the main distributor for most of L&Ms products. Ultimately at the top of the chain they're the same ownership I suppose. By they're not the same company if that makes sense.



They are the same company, they are just different divisions of the same company which is privately owned by the Long family.

L&M was operating at its original location in Toronto and it was there where Pete Traynor worked and where he started making Traynor products. He and Jack Long then formed Yorkville Sound, taking the name from the area of Toronto in which the store was located (it later moved to its current location on Bloor St.).

Yorkville


Yorkville, Traynor, and L&M all operate out of the same head office facility in Pickering Ontario.

A guy I knew when he was the Assistant Manager at my local store transferred to their head office to take another job with the company (I still can't believe that he does the drive across the city every day, nor that another guy from my local store recently did the exact same thing and took a job at head office for which he has to do the same horrendous drive). When the first guy goes to trade shows like NAMM to demonstrate new Traynor products, or makes product videos for the company, he does so wearing a Yorkville Sound shirt.

Check out the Yorkiville Sound crest on the sleeve of his shirt in the videos below. He is Traynor product specialist wearing a shirt that says Yorkville Sound on it.















And if you watch these videos of the Traynor booth at NAMM you will see that the guys they talk to are also wearing Yorkville Sound shirts:















Finally, if you look at the big banner in the background of this video you can clearly see the Traynor and Yorkville crests right next to each other on the banner:


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

colchar said:


> They are the same company, they are just different divisions of the same company which is privately owned by the Long family.
> 
> L&M was operating at its original location in Toronto and it was there where Pete Traynor worked and where he started making Traynor products. He and Jack Long then formed Yorkville Sound, taking the name from the area of Toronto in which the store was located (it later moved to its current location on Bloor St.).
> 
> ...


I get that but that's like saying that Tim Hortons and burger king are the same company. Same ownership doesn't make it the same company.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> I get that but that's like saying that Tim Hortons and burger king are the same company. Same ownership doesn't make it the same company.


Yours is a false analogy. They are the same company - Traynor grew out of the original L&M and Yorkville grew out of the two of them. They are owned by the same family and are all located in the same head office facility. At no time were they ever separate entities whereas Burger King and Tim's were and therein lies the difference. Hell, the employees of each (L&M/Traynor/Yorkville) all have the same benefits plan, pension plan, etc.

Just look at the government info JB posted above in which is says Yorkville Sound *Division of *Long & McQuade Ltd.

This is from a history of Yorkville Sound written by a long-time employee named Pete Holman (he is still with the company and I last spoke to him via email about three weeks ago):

_To set the record straight with some self-acclaimed Traynor historians, it’s worth noting that at no time was there ever a “Traynor Amp Co.”, or “Traynor Sound” or whatever. The operation went from a repairman building things for customers in his spare time, right to Yorkville Sound, all during this brief 6-month period in 1963 and all within the confines of Long & McQuade Music. And, once again, it was Pete’s idea to form Yorkville Sound with Jack agreeing to put up the bulk of cash - as he’d been doing all along._


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

LMGTFY

Yorkville is a subsidiary, technically a separate company. No business worth any amount of money keeps all their eggs in one basket. They're registered separately so that one part doesn't damage the other if things go bad.


----------



## SKLP (Nov 22, 2017)

dgreen said:


> got the call , supposed to be at our local L&M tomorrow


and?


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

SKLP said:


> and?


still in internal L&M transit. they said tuesday ( dec.12th) for sure...
Did yours arrive?


----------



## SKLP (Nov 22, 2017)

dgreen said:


> still in internal L&M transit. they said tuesday ( dec.12th) for sure...
> Did yours arrive?


Picked it up last week Tuesday and gigged with it Tuesday and Wednesday night. Awesome amp!


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

two hour test drive, starting with my usual E7#9 chord which either keeps me playing or turn the amp off.
Input #1, volume up half way and already the speaker sounds warm without any play time. Surprising clean headroom and not as loud as I expected. Big and warm is all I can say so far, amp runs dead quiet, takes pedals like a champ. Very light weight, very solid build, so nice to see fender putting out the quality old school amps again over the past few years.


----------

